# Thanksgiving breakfast ideas?



## havasu (Nov 14, 2015)

last year I invited all our kids to a Thanksgiving breakfast. I made two types of frittatas (various meat lovers and a vegetarian), crepe suzettes, eggs benedict, pancakes, homemade hash browns, linguisa, polish sausage, ham, bacon, a french toast casserole, toast, donuts, biscuits, coffee and mimosas. Everyone loved the idea and loved the food, so now we have extended the invitation to other family and friends.

My question to all is....I want this meal to go "over the top", so what else can I add to make this really special?


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2015)

Eggs Benedict and you got me. Toss in a Bloody Mary and I'm not leaving.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 14, 2015)

uhhhhh........turkey????


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2015)

Atmosphere is everything. Have some music playing in that sweet back yard of yours with all the doors open and you will do fine.

Keep that booze and nap places flowing and everyone will be happy.


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2015)

Ahhh, Bloody Mary....check!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 15, 2015)

How bout this...get a live turkey, turn it loose in the back yard and tell all the guest, "When y'all catch the Turkey, we can get to eatin" Works great with a pig if you're cooking ribs or pork roast too. It will be a day everyone will remember. 

You didn't expect serious from me did ya...:beer:


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2015)

Hell, you're from Tennessee. I figured you were serious! :beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 15, 2015)

You should see it here on frog leg nite...:rofl:


----------



## frodo (Nov 16, 2015)

fried bacon.    buy a pound of thick sliced bacon

in a bowl   equal parts   brown sugar  corn meal

in another bowl   egg wash

dredge in egg wash,  in mixture, egg wash...mixture  on to a lightly oil spray cookie sheet  bake at 350  till g brown  about 15--20 minutes


----------



## frodo (Nov 16, 2015)

squirrel food 


this is not a BS recipe, this stuff is FINE as h***
when ever i make it, it lasts about 2 hours before its gone,

Ingredients 
&#8226;1 1/4 cup white sugar shopping list
&#8226;1 1/4 cup flour shopping list
&#8226;1 tsp. baking powder shopping list
&#8226;1 tsp. salt shopping list
&#8226;1/2 cup soft margerine shopping list
&#8226;1 egg shopping list
&#8226;1 cup broken pecans shopping list
&#8226;2 egg whites shopping list
&#8226;1 cup dark brown sugar shopping list
&#8226;1 tsp. vanilla shopping list
How to make it 
&#8226;Mix togather 1st 6 , like pie crust
&#8226;spread into a 9x13 pan
&#8226;press broken pecan meats into top of the crust
&#8226;whip egg white until dry.
&#8226;fold in brown sugar and beat until smooth.
&#8226;add vanilla and beat again until smooth
&#8226;spread on top of crust/ pecan layer
&#8226;bake for about 40 minutes at 375
&#8226;do not over cook it will spoil flavor
&#8226;cut into 48 peices while still warm
&#8226;my grandmothers love lives on in this recipe


----------



## frodo (Nov 16, 2015)

always fun if you have kids.   bird in the nest

piece of bread,  cut a hole in the middle,  butter it,  put in fry pan.. put an egg in the hole and fry it



or just fry em up some bologna !!!!


----------



## havasu (Nov 16, 2015)

I may be inviting my electrician, who is from the Philippines. and would love anything with fried balogna.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 16, 2015)

frodo said:


> fried bacon.    buy a pound of thick sliced bacon
> 
> in a bowl   equal parts   brown sugar  corn meal
> 
> ...



wouldn't that be "Baked bacon"?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 17, 2015)

Now I want bacon, wonder what's for dinner.


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a Tri Tip and some brats in the fridge. Which should I have for dinner?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 17, 2015)

Tri Tip, my vote.


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2015)

Does sound tasty. But then again I love me some Brats... Boil them in beer then toss on the grill and oh my they are tasty.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 17, 2015)

Brats sound good.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 17, 2015)

Trade ya for some chicken soup


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2015)

I came home to late. Beats will be tomorrow, tonight is left over soup. 

Great now we are in the same boat.


----------



## havasu (Nov 17, 2015)

Chris said:


> I came home to late. Beats will be tomorrow, tonight is left over soup.
> 
> Great now we are in the same boat.



Who's beatin' who? :rofl:


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2015)

Who's askin?


----------



## havasu (Nov 18, 2015)

The voice of reason?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 18, 2015)

There is no reason for beats.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 18, 2015)

Chris said:


> I have a Tri Tip and some brats in the fridge. Which should I have for dinner?



I never heard of a Tri Tip until I went out west a couple years ago. We dont raise TriTips around here.


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2015)

I've heard that from a few people. You guys are missing out.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 18, 2015)

the cut comes from a Triceritops. Very hard to find here in the east,.


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2015)

True story!


----------



## frodo (Nov 18, 2015)

what is a tritip?  and you can have my beats,  i'll trade em for your brussel sprouts


----------



## nealtw (Nov 18, 2015)

frodo said:


> what is a tritip?  and you can have my beats,  i'll trade em for your brussel sprouts



The end of the sirloin keep you BS and the beats.:hide:


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2015)

Otherwise known as a tasty piece of meat.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 19, 2015)

In have dated a tri tip a few times.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 19, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> the cut comes from a Triceritops. Very hard to find here in the east,.



Do they still taste good when you get the tar off?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 19, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> Do they still taste good when you get the tar off?




Just gives it a nice Smokey flavor, kinda like a hickory smoke.&#128519;


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2015)

This thread has me wondering what I should do for thanksgiving breakfast? I don't have to cook dinner but I will have a bunch of drunks er I mean in laws over the night before.


----------



## havasu (Nov 24, 2015)

I bought my breakfast stuff last night. $155 just for this meal! 

Actually, my breakfast is turning into a flop before it has started. My youngest daughter developed Mrsa in her bloodstream, and has been in the hospital for the last 5 days. She will be there for another week, at least. This Mrsa is bad shit, and can permanently damage her heart and lungs. I'll still be making breakfast, but then spending the rest of the day at the hospital with her.


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear. Bring her breakfast.


----------



## havasu (Nov 24, 2015)

That is all she wants. My homemade crepe suzettes. She will have plenty to go with her spinach and cheese frittata.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your daughter Mark. Prayers sent.


----------



## havasu (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks Tom. We all have to take a bite of that crap sandwich occasionally.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 24, 2015)

I understand, doesn't make the sandwich taste any better though.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 24, 2015)

havasu said:


> I bought my breakfast stuff last night. $155 just for this meal!
> 
> Actually, my breakfast is turning into a flop before it has started. My youngest daughter developed Mrsa in her bloodstream, and has been in the hospital for the last 5 days. She will be there for another week, at least. This Mrsa is bad shit, and can permanently damage her heart and lungs. I'll still be making breakfast, but then spending the rest of the day at the hospital with her.



Sorry to hear this , hope she gets better sooner than later.


----------



## havasu (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks buddy. It appears she is getting worse and there is not a god damn thing I can do except pray she pulls through.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 24, 2015)

And that's the one that antibiotics don't work?


----------



## havasu (Nov 24, 2015)

Well, the antibiotics do work....somewhat. She is on 4 different types of antibiotics. The bigger concern is the double pneumonia she got as a result of the infection. The MRSA crap also likes to attach to the heart, which can cause permanent damage.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 24, 2015)

Good luck for you and her.


----------



## havasu (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks. It just takes time...


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2015)

I had no idea what mrsa was. I had a fight with a staphylococcus infection myself for about six months many years ago. That stuff sucks. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## havasu (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/mrsa/basics/definition/CON-20024479

let's hope they stop it soon. All the best wishes & prayers.


----------

